# Looking for CLA for a Prontor-S shutter...



## WhiteRaven22 (Dec 12, 2014)

I recently acquired a very good condition Zeiss Ikonta 523/16 for next to nothing from an eBay-based estate auction.  Unfortunately it has one major flaw:  a slow and sticky shutter.  Do any of you know anybody who can do CLA work for a Prontor-S shutter, preferrably in the U.S.?


----------

